# Islander Bahama 26 - 1977 Vintage



## skowalski (Oct 15, 2002)

Good day -

I am looking for information on this particular boat. 

Specifically anyone that might have some of the building plans and/or suggestions the woodwork inside the cabin. I have to replace the main panel where the power control panel is located due to the plywood is seperating. In addition, I have some dry rot going on on the forward port side of the vee cabin area where the seams meet for the vinyl covering.

I recently have purchased this boat and am looking for any or all solutions/lessons learned you have experienced with a similar boat.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Stephen


----------



## rallen1950 (Oct 19, 2008)

I've owned my Islander 26 for 20 years. It's an early Robert Perry design very similar to his famous Islander 28.
This design was produced in 1977 & 1978. The 77 was refered to as an Islander 26. The 1978 version was called the Islander 26 Bahama. Islander made some adjustments to the interior in 1978 in order to lower the selling price. It was a tough market competeing with several of the 27' boats such as Catalina & Hunter. Even with the lower price tag in 1978 the Islander 26 did not catch on. It's my opinion that the quality of the 26 is superior to most of the 27' boats built around that time.
I'm not able to assist you with information on the repair of the interior teak panels but I wanted to take a minute to assure you that it's a very fine boat.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I had a 1969 Islander (Crealock) excaliber 26, there was a open Islander owners group at one time, but I think they went to a members only yahoo group much like the Tayana Owners group.

The original site did have some good info, but can't say about the yahoo group

If your Bahama, was anything like my excaliber, you got a great boat, I wish I still had mine

Here's a site to try

islandersailboats : Islander Sailboat Forum

Don't know if it's the original group or not


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Why not try Bob Perry himself for getting a set of plans for your boat? He usually has an add in the back of "Sailing" re if buying one of his older boats, for $350 or there abouts, you can get info/consulting from him. I would think he would do the same for an issue like this.

Marty


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

At one point my Excalibur 26 had some lateral movement on the fin keel that was a concern. It might be a good thing to check. It was a pretty deep fin, drawing 4'11" if I remember.


----------

